# problème démarrage PB alu G4



## neotomas64 (10 Février 2010)

bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai un ami qui a un power book G4 qui depuis une semaine à chaque redémarrage  se "réinitialise" à savoir tous les dossiers disparaissent du disque dur et le fond d'écran disparaît
d'où peut venir ce problème d'après-vous? disque dur? os?
merci d'avance

ps: il s'agit d'un power book alu G4 (1,67gHz, 1go DDR) de 2005 qui tourne sur mac osx 10.4.11

et autre question à combien l'estimeriez-vous? il est en état moyen et marche très bien mis à art le problème énoncé ci-dessus.


----------



## doudee (13 Février 2010)

J'ai récemment vendu mon powerbook g4 17 pouces, 1,5 GO, 2 gigas de ram, disque dur 5400t/m de 160 gigas, pour 400 euros.


----------



## neotomas64 (15 Février 2010)

merci pour ton aide doudee 

des avis pour le problème?


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2010)

neotomas64 a dit:


> merci pour ton aide doudee
> 
> des avis pour le problème?



une réinstallation par exemple ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2010)

point central non indiqué
les données perso sont là?

sinon ca ressemble à un renommage de fichier OS ( la maison par exemple)

en ce cas on tiendrait le gagnant  de la semaine de ce vieux concours interne concernant cette bourde à éviter
( et devenu difficile à faire sous leopard et snow)

pour redresser voir l'épinglé avec tuto
( je crois qu'il est en section OSX)


----------



## neotomas64 (17 Février 2010)

pour réinstaller Mac osx c'est impossible car il n'a plus le cd d'origine 

je vais voir demain avec lui s'il a renomé le fichier OS :rateau:

merci pour votre aide je vous tiens informés


----------

